# 10 gallon tank with a male betta and...??



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So if I get the 20 gallon tank I'm looking at for my birthday, I'll have an empty 10 gallon. I'm thinking of putting my favorite male betta in the 10 gallon but would like some other fish/bottom feeders. I'm no newbie at fish keeping so I could handle a little bit of an overstocked tank  but I was just wondering what all my options were. I would really appreciate any and all answers  Thanks bunches! :-D


----------



## meloman15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Glowlight tetras or any type of danio would be great if you're thinking schooling fish. I'd really research it though, because many types will nip your betta's fins. Dwarf loaches, cory cats, or any other peaceful bottom feeder will get along very well with it also.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## meloman15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Your welcome, but ultimately it depends on the betta you are adding. Some are stressed out by other fish being around, I have one that couldn't get along with any tank mate I chose for it. But with peaceful tankmates and hiding places, you'll most likely be fine.


----------



## streetlightdawn (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah it really depends upon your particular betta, but some get along with other types of fish. If you're looking for bottom feeders, I really like cory catfish. I have 5 albino cories in there with my betta, plus 3 otos. The cories are awesome cause they help clean your tank, stay relatively small, and they're moving all of the time so really fun to watch


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. Cories or otos would be a great choice!! I've heard that some people have successfully housed platies with bettas too. And the betta will take care of any platy fry. ;-)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

White clouds are really nice little fish, too.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanls  I've housed one of my males with platies and everyone got along  Had another betta with rosy reds (I know one tropical, one cold water, it was temporary) and a month later... no more rosies haha


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I also have a 10 gallon with a male betta.

however, he's not too aggressive (he's pecked the snail twice though). I have him housed with an apple snail, and 2 otos.


----------

